# 2019 Singles Party! *Meet and Greet Time*



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

Following up From the 2018 thread. Post an updated introduction in this thread. Tell us a little about yourself and let’s get to know each other. 

Are you looking for a better connection to the community come join the Single Dimmers!

Best tip! - is to make sure you have your entire profile filled out for everyone to see!

*Let’s get this party started!*​


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

I’ll be the first to jump in

*Name*: DragonFly
*Age*: Proud and Mature 53 years old
*Where*: Midstate New York ( HudsonValley)
*Gender*: female
*Identify* as: SSBBW, FA but I’m size flexible
*Interested* in: Males
*Occupation*: home body at the moment
*Status*: widowed
_Looking_ for: friends, conversation, and possibly that someone special

*About me:* I’m a misplaced southerner, braving the cold New York winter looking for sweet tea and real BBQ. I am also a supersized cis-female that has been hanging around dimensions since before the forums were in this format, through a Dims Friend I met the love of my life. I was swept away, our time together was much too short. He passed unexpectedly in October of 2016 I found that I really missed and needed this community. I've met some terrific people here. I'm not working presently but my hopes are to get back out there and live it large.

I'm a big foodee, love cooking and dining ( comfort food to 5 star ). I read a ridiculous amount, mostly urban fantasy and paranormal fiction. My hobbies change constantly, I get a lot of satisfaction from dabbling in creative things-sewing to sculpting and most recently water colors. 

Okay who is next!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 15, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I’ll be the first to jump in
> 
> *Name*: DragonFly
> *Age*: Proud and Mature 52 years old
> ...


I completely forgot that you were from the South.


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I completely forgot that you were from the South.


I am freezing, want a real sausage biscuit, need to hear that lovely southern drawl!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 16, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I am freezing, want a real sausage biscuit, need to hear that lovely southern drawl!


I'll take some red beans & rice if you find any.


----------



## DragonFly (May 21, 2019)

I can’t believe that I am the only darn single person on Dimensions!!!!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 21, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I can’t believe that I am the only darn single person on Dimensions!!!!!!


You are not. But, you are the only single person with the guts to post here (so far).


----------



## DragonFly (May 23, 2019)

Come on singles! Just check in and give us a chance to mingle!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 12, 2019)

I’ll be brave and admit I’m _still_ single... sigh. 

*Name*: Mishe
*Age*: A young minded, old bodied 54 for another 2 weeks. 
*Where*: Massachusetts 
*Gender*: female 
*Identify* as: SSBBW
*Interested* in: Males 
*Occupation*: Know it all
*Status*: Divorced 
*Looking* *for: *A guy that can match me wise-ass remark for wise-ass remark. A good rapport and sense of humor is an absolute must. 

Things I like: All animals (I have 2 cats), movies, television- I watch Netflix, Hulu, Amazon etc., Crafting, Football (Go Pats!), and new things. 

Okay who is next!!!!!


----------



## waldo (Jun 13, 2019)

SuperMishe said:


> I’ll be brave and admit I’m _still_ single... sigh.
> 
> *Name*: Mishe
> *Age*: A young minded, old bodied 54 for another 2 weeks.
> ...



Sorry but as an Indiana resident, I have to say F%%K the Pats (ETA I lived a few miles from Foxboro for 2.5 years in Attleboro, MA) - just got to like the Pats and then moved to IN. Anyway, if nothing else, I think Brady is GOAT!


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Name*: Dan DeLeon
*Age*: Sixty-ish
*Location:* Northern California
*Gender*: Male
*Identify* *as:* Ideologically liberal, orientationally hetero, dietetically vegetarian
*Occupation*: Scribe
*Preoccupation:* Rubenesque, Junoesque, Amazonian goddesses thighed like an idol
*Status*: Blissfully single
*Seeking:* "The promise of joy and fulfillment in its most primitive form." (10 points if you can i.d. the hilarious comedy-source from whence that quote came)
*About me:* A citizen of the world, I am an international lover equipped with Roman hands, Russian fingers, and Hungary lips.
*Distinguishing Characteristics:* A roving eye, rakish heart, and a lickerish grin -- all underwhelmingly packaged in the body of a certified public accountant.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 17, 2019)

Brace yourselves… personal implosion in 3… 2… 1…

*Name*: Sonic
*Age*: Roughly the same as Madonna Ciccone’s. Or a few months younger than Prince, were he still alive. Or a week younger than Randy Brian or 19 years and one week older than Bren Chasse, and You Win if you know who either of those last two people are.
*Where*: Pasadena, Cali-cali-califooornia
*Gender*: biological: cisgender male. Identity and presentation: blurry. Any politely-used pronouns accepted.
*Identify* as: male-ish FA. And Libertarian, capital L.
*Interested* in: affectionate SSBBW who love intimate physical contact
*Occupation*: survival
*Status*: never married, though have had two True Loves: living together like a marriage, without the legal or religious confirmations.
*Looking* *for: *Endless Hugs and Cuddles! _*Cuddlllleeees!*_ And in-person conversation. And other mutually-agreeable physical stuff.
*
About This Creature*: A certified outlying data point amongst humanity for generations and Lost Soul more recently, Sonic excels at deeply imagining and visualizing idealized loving, sexual, romantic situations between people of size and those who love them, typing out many of these visualizations in fictional story form.

When not writing fatlovesex stories that to this day remain unpublished, Sonic is known for creating websites that make people go blind (or wish they already were), fussing with hilariously old Macintosh computers in order to be able to use things like SCSI scanners and super-expensive software he doesn’t want to re-buy just to run on newer hardware/OS versions, submitting bugs to Apple for them to ignore (i used to get paid by them for that work. They didn’t ignore those bugs. That was long ago), doing endless projects of general handyperson nature to kinda-sorta maintain the house and to help out my mother, occasionally but not often enough giving away or selling excess physical objects on Craigslist, and wondering what the point of life is.

Earning a living used to happen, but that was long ago and things got complicated.

Movies: _what?_ Not sure i’ve seen one this millennium. Seriously.
TV: no longer exists. I’m good with that.
Sports: Every sports team/franchise on the planet could vanish tomorrow, and i would not notice… other than the dazed, lost looks from those who care about this realm of human endeavor.
Music: is as essential as breathing, but that got complicated too. Beware Ototoxic Pharmaceuticals!
Pets: No, not here. Been there, did that as a child. Too many wires and other things for them to get into. They cost money and i have a tough enough time taking care of myself!
Books: Good things. I’m usually so busy being a content creator, i have little time to be a content consumer. Thought for the day: if you spindle a Kindle, does doing so give Jeff Bezos a back pain twinge? And how _did_ you manage to spindle it, anyway?

Core competency: growing thick, luscious hair.

*Extinguishing Characteristics*: Clinically depressed for decades, my permanently damaged digestive system sometimes without advanced notice produces prodigious amounts of flatus which tend to attract skunks to come over and take notes. My receding-gum smile has been compared to the cover art of The Cramps’ Bad Music For Bad People album cover and is most optimally experienced on Halloween with sinister uplighting. The suitcase bags under my eyes are too big for overhead storage and must be pre-checked before flight. Coconut oil application seems to have helped reduce the crevasses on my face from a depth into which small children and pets could get lost to mere agricultural drainage ditches. As for my abdomen and left hip: surgery scars for _years!_

Do i get half a point for a vasectomy? New old stock: never been used once since its 2013 installation (other than in solo activities).

Powerful minds melt me (sapioromantic/sapiosexual). I return the favor when i can. The only SSBBW whom i’ve so far had the honor of touching gave me high marks for the foot massages she received. YMMV.

[Heart eye emoji][Heart eye emoji][Heart eye emoji]*Wanna date me??*[Heart eye emoji][Heart eye emoji][Heart eye emoji]

I’m hating this particular implementation of XenForo forum software more every minute: _no pasted-in Unicode emojis?! Seriously?!_

Any other threads i can kill for you? That seems to be another core competency of mine, at least here on Dims. OTOH, i think i’ve lowered the bar enough that it should now be safe for a whole lot more people to post on this topic.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 18, 2019)

I have to be honest and say that I had my heart profoundly broken recently(), so I'm not sure if I'm really ready to be in a relationship right now. But you never know until you meet that special someone!...
*
Name:* HUGEisElegant (you'll have to earn my real one! )
*Age:* 38 years old
*Where:* Ontario, Canada
*Gender:* Male
*Identify as:* Just a "normal" guy (whatever that is!) lol I'm about 50 pounds overweight right now, but I'm usually relatively fit (currently working on it!)
*Interested* *in:* Women
*Occupation:* warehouse worker/inventory manager/shipping & receiving
*Status:* single
*Looking for:* friends, conversation and possibly that special someone (I think DragonFly said it best!)

*About me: *Some of my interests are hiking, backpacking, camping, walking, bicycling, weather, photography, listening to obscure 60s and 70s classic rock, playing guitar (sometimes) cooking and gardening...seriously. lol I also like playing boardgames and card games, and I like sports like baseball and hockey as well.

Characteristics I look for and like in other people:

Kindness, compassion, tolerance, empathy, altruism, a sense of understanding, open-mindedness, honesty, genuineness/sincerity, being considerate of others, modesty, humbleness, patience, silliness and generally playful, fun-loving people. I prefer to strive towards those qualities and surround myself with other like-minded people. 

Myself, I am actually a very shy person.  I am embarrassingly shy in social situations, but I actually tend to be quite outgoing and relatively gregarious when I am online.  I tend to be silly and a bit quirky, and I also have a very cheesy, random and even dark sense of humour at times. lol I also still have a child-like wonderment about the world and I never get jaded to the little things in life, because I believe it's the little things that make life interesting and worth living. 

I absolutely love the outdoors though. That's where my soul truly sings. I deeply love nature and the environment, and I also value people who love and care about the environment too. I am not really into TV, movies or gaming, so I'd generally rather spend my time outside doing things I love to do in nature. But I can be a bit of a homebody as well. Particularly in the winter. I live in Canada and I hate the cold! Lucky me! lol

I also like to cook and to do it with someone else as well. Preferably with someone I love. I think there is nothing better than cooking for someone you care about. Nothing says "I love you" like taking the time and effort to prepare and share a meal with the woman you love. I'd love sharing the kitchen with someone special.

As mentioned, I don't really watch much TV or movies and I'm not really into gaming, but I do enjoy playing boardgames and card games. I also like snuggling and I tend to be a bit of a snuggle bug. lol  I like feeling that closeness and connection with the person I love and believe it brings two people together. Not just physically, but emotionally too.

I guess it is also worth mentioning (if you haven't guessed already lol) that I am generally a fairly open and liberal-minded kind of person. I care about the environment, equality and women's rights, and tend to let people live their lives as they choose, as long as they are not hateful or disrespectful towards others. 

Anyway, I'm not sure what else to say, but I've probably gone on way too long now, so I guess I'll stop here. lol  But if anyone here likes what you see, please feel free to message me if you want to chat. Regardless, I hope you have a big, beautiful and wonderful day! 

Thanks and chat soon!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

^Wow, I didn't mean to put a smiling emoji after saying I recently had my heart broken. lol


----------



## penguin (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m definitely single and plan on staying that way for the foreseeable future. I know I’m in no place to make a good partner right now, and I’ve had my heart broken enough to not be interested in looking. If I happen to meet someone I might give it a go, but it’s not something I’m looking for.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey Penguin, I hear you, and it's a sign of how self-knowledgeable and reflected you are that you're not throwing yourself into a new relationship. I recently had my heart... well, not broken but severely damaged, and dating in such a state is not good for either you or the other person. I wish you all the best. Be good to yourself. Perhaps this joke will make you smile:

When Chuck Norris deletes someone on Facebook, that person dies.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 26, 2019)

*Name*: Nancy
*Age*: 45
*Location:* Nj
*Gender*: Female
*Preoccupation:* crafter, book reader, fan of ice cream, 
*Status*: Single
*Seeking:* Companionship 
I hate these things but...Hi. I'm not sure what I'm seeking other than friendship, companionship, and maybe something more. Its been a long time since I've been back here to Dims but "back in the day" I met some really wonderful people. I'm hoping to meet more. 
*What I'm Not Seeking: *To be someone's random hook up, dirty secret, or kink.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 26, 2019)

> I’m definitely single and plan on staying that way for the foreseeable future. I know I’m in no place to make a good partner right now, and I’ve had my heart broken enough to not be interested in looking.



I can relate and I can dig it! I am _so done_ with Love and Romance!


----------



## stampy (Jul 7, 2019)

*Name*: stampy/Sarah
*Age*: almost 38
*Where*: North Central Ohio 
*Gender*:cis female 
*Identify* as: SSBBW
*Interested* in: Male identifying people 
*Occupation*: disabled/content producer
*Status*: single, never married, no kids, one cat
*Looking For:* friends, a best friend, a lover, a soulmate (but that is a pretty tall order so I'd be happy with a friend)

*About me:* Hello party animals. I am a middle age fat woman limping along in the rat race. I'm something of a hedonist and all my life has been a search for pleasure, beauty, and happiness. Sources of some of my greatest pleasures include family and friends, writing and reading, doing arts and crafts, the eroticism of fat, cooking, plus size travelling (which I don't do very often but thoroughly enjoy when I do), picnics, and music, especially jazz. 

I am on disability for some back pain and the depression that often accompanies chronic pain. I am limited in how much i can stand and walk so I won't make the greatest hiking partner. I am trying to start making NSFW content to (legally) raise capital to start a craft business, since selling clips is one of the few jobs that doesn't require walking or standing a lot. If you've got it, you might as well flaunt it, i suppose. I identify as an obesexual and find the erotic heft and swells of fat on my body intoxicating and wouldn't mind gaining a bit more weight. I like eating and growing for my partner and consider it the apex of intimacy. 

Some of my current life dreams include saving up money for a workmens cycle so I can ride a bike again, starting a craft selling business, and getting my writing published (I have had a couple poems published but nothing major.) I love gardening and watching things grow and have always dreamed about being a homesteader although I'm unsure of how much work I could contribute because of my health and weight, but I'm a farmer's daughter and my dad would probably let us live on his land and borrow his farm stuff. I like to think of myself as a big plumpkin in the garden waiting for a loving gardener to tend me as I grow and ripen on the vine.  Thanks for your time. Keep calm and party on!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

stampy said:


> *Name*: stampy/Sarah
> *Age*: almost 38
> *Where*: North Central Ohio
> *Gender*:cis female
> ...



I love your post! Thanks for sharing a bit of yourself with us. Nice to meet you!  Another Ohioan too!  I have a lot of family there.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Name*: Alk27 (pronounced A-L-K-27. None of this Alk business, I’m not a battery.)
*Age*: 27
*Where*: Atlanta
*Gender*: Male
*Identify* as: a FA but I like skinny girls too
*Interested* in: females of all sizes
*Occupation*: minimum wage cashier at your local super market
*Status: *Unfortunately single

*About me*: I’m just a shy twenty something trying to finish college after being derailed by health concerns. I’m currently trying to make enough money to be able to live on my own.

I enjoy history, traveling with family, playing video games alone or with friends, being a general all around nerd, and trying to decide if I want become a BHM or just stay a FA. I’m a glutton when it comes to dessert, but I’m not a quantity eater but rather a quality eater. Give me a normal sized meal with the sweetest most unhealthy dessert in the world and I’ll love you.

Edit- spelling mistakes


----------



## Grizzlybear (Sep 29, 2019)

I didn't know this thread existed. I'd've posted sooner.

*Name: *Grizzlybear (or Nate)
*Age: *39
*Where: *Southeast Michigan
*Gender: *Transgender Intersexual, mostly male. I have my feminine side though
*Identify as:* FA, but with a sapiosexual bent
*Interested in: *Women mostly, but open to new experiences
*Occupation: *Transportation dispatcher and student
*Status: *Single, but keeping my head held high

*About me:*
I've had some emotional tumbles. I've survived childhood psychological abuse and a bad divorce, just to name some of it. If I've learned anything at all from this life, it's to not take council from your fears.

I like to cook and bake, travel, reading, tinkering with electronics, and while I haven't played recently, I'm a trained percussionist.

I realised I was attracted to reubenesque women during my teens, and I haven't looked back. I'm also a maisiophile (attracted to pregnancy and everything surrounding it) but it's not as important as other things. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but it took a long while to realise the nature of my gender identity. Definitely happier since doing so though.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm still around and am single these days  

Name: Melissa
Age: 45
Weight: 400-ish
Gender: Female
Location: Newly moved to Topeka, KS
Status: single
Looking For: Love
Occupation: Music Teacher former webmodel

About Me: I like video games, reading, crocheting, sewing, traveling and seeing historical sights, documentaries, teaching music, finding a jazz club and having a drink in my hand, thrift stores, the occasional toke, learning, politically progressive/liberal, tattoos ( i plan on getting more), and a wide variety of music but i usually listen to alternative or harder rock.

I'm not looking for a feeder, sorry fellas. I'm looking for someone who can accept me at any size


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 6, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> I'm still around and am single these days
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 45
> ...



Howdy Melissa, good to see you again. You look great - a lil country - suppose still a southern gal in Kansas.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 7, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> Howdy Melissa, good to see you again. You look great - a lil country - suppose still a southern gal in Kansas.



hey thank ya  yup a southern girl, living with a couple other southern girls, in the capital of Kansas, of all places lol i'm preparing for my first midwestern winter, in a very long time. I'm already cold. so this is gonna be fun lol


----------



## DragonFly (Nov 7, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> I'm still around and am single these days
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 45
> ...




Love the red hair!!! I would also suggest some Ugg boots, the mini ones only come up to the ankle and no worries about calf sizes.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 7, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> Love the red hair!!! I would also suggest some Ugg boots, the mini ones only come up to the ankle and no worries about calf sizes.



thank you, i just took it red a month or so ago and i'm really liking it so far. i'm thinking i'll keep it for a while  

thankfully my roomies have lived here for a long time and i'm the same size as one of them. So she was able to help me get a real winter wardrobe together real fast, instead of my paltry excuse for a bunch of winter clothes i showed up here with haha She said the same thing about Uggs lol I do have some furry boots that the other roomie gave me. so i'm at least set to the point that i will be good and covered when i go out, but i know i'm still gonna freeze my tuchus off lol


----------



## DragonFly (Nov 7, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> thank you, i just took it red a month or so ago and i'm really liking it so far. i'm thinking i'll keep it for a while
> 
> thankfully my roomies have lived here for a long time and i'm the same size as one of them. So she was able to help me get a real winter wardrobe together real fast, instead of my paltry excuse for a bunch of winter clothes i showed up here with haha She said the same thing about Uggs lol I do have some furry boots that the other roomie gave me. so i'm at least set to the point that i will be good and covered when i go out, but i know i'm still gonna freeze my tuchus off lol



I know exactly how you feel! I lived in Alabama for 10 years before I moved to NY. My first winter here it snowed from November to March!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 7, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I lived in Alabama for 10 years before I moved to NY. My first winter here it snowed from November to March!


I here ya. I lived in Hawaii for 6 years before moving to the Midwest years. My little one (at the time) had such a shock. She was born in Hawaii and that first winter here near St Louis freaked her out. She had never seen snow until then.


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 7, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> hey thank ya  yup a southern girl, living with a couple other southern girls, in the capital of Kansas, of all places lol i'm preparing for my first midwestern winter, in a very long time. I'm already cold. so this is gonna be fun lol


Brrrrrrrr... your adventure sounds intriguing. Looks like a nice neighborhood, and sharing a house with two others means you can share different duties. Do you all cook or bake? (I'd volunteer for full time baking and breakfast assignment - those are my specialties.) May I recommend outsourcing cleaning? lol


----------



## loonerman (Nov 7, 2019)

*Name*: loonerman
*Age*: 54
*Where*: Mesa. AZ
*Gender*: male
*Identify* as: male FA
*Interested* in: Females
*Occupation*: airline baggage handler 
*Status*: widower
_Looking_ for: friends, conversation, and possibly that someone special

*About me:* I’m a midwesterner by birth. Joined the Marines after high school and went to California where I met the love of my life at a Big Difference social dance. We moved to Phoenix in 1999. We were married for 21 years when she passed after a long illness. 

Currently my social life revolves around work. I take Scottish Bagpipe lessons. I’m interested in History and Architecture.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 7, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> ^Wow, I didn't mean to put a smiling emoji after saying I recently had my heart broken. lol



I recently left a relationship and a smiley would definitely be appropriate in my case.


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 7, 2019)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I recently left a relationship and a smiley would definitely be appropriate in my case.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I lived in Alabama for 10 years before I moved to NY. My first winter here it snowed from November to March!



the farmer's almanac is saying it's gonna be a rough winter. i was like yeah...that sounds about right lol i guess mother nature is gonna throw me in the deep end lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> Brrrrrrrr... your adventure sounds intriguing. Looks like a nice neighborhood, and sharing a house with two others means you can share different duties. Do you all cook or bake? (I'd volunteer for full time baking and breakfast assignment - those are my specialties.) May I recommend outsourcing cleaning? lol


 
they are the cooks lol i'm a mediocre cook but they're teaching me their tricks haha we all share the cleaning. it's a huge house, so it's definitely a chore lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 9, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> the farmer's almanac is saying it's gonna be a rough winter. i was like yeah...that sounds about right lol i guess mother nature is gonna throw me in the deep end lol


I've heard it's going to be a cold winter too. I'm ready for some snow! A white Christmas is all I'm asking for!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Nov 9, 2019)

In my short experience of living on this green rock. I’ve learned to never trust a skinny cook. More times then not, they’ll mess something up(over cook it, under cook it, to much salt, to little seasonings.)

Statistically I’ve had better meals when the head chef has been on the “heavier” side.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've heard it's going to be a cold winter too. I'm ready for some snow! A white Christmas is all I'm asking for!



I'm gonna enjoy that very first snow that sticks to the ground and looks all purdy and then after that, i'm gonna be all BAH HUMBUG lol


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Nov 10, 2019)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I recently left a relationship and a smiley would definitely be appropriate in my case.



That's good you were able to leave with conviction and that it seemed to be the right thing. Breakups are never "ideal", but those are the good kind if it happens that way. Good to see it was the best decision for you.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Nov 10, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> I'm still around and am single these days
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 45
> ...



Wow! You have a lot of interests!  A varied mind is always an interesting one I've found. I'm still relatively new here (and have been gone for a couple months myself), but welcome back! Lovely photo too. You look nice and that's a pretty background.  We're still clinging on to the fall colours where I am here in Canada, but we just got our first freezing temps of the year and the leaves are dropping fast! Temps are well below average for this time of year and we got our first little snowfall a few days ago too, and now they're calling for 2-4 inches/5-10 cm of snow here in the next couple of days! EEEEEEEK!!!  I'm not sure I'm ready for all this winter business!  The 1st of October was 90F/32C here and now this! lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Wow! You have a lot of interests!  A varied mind is always an interesting one I've found. I'm still relatively new here (and have been gone for a couple months myself), but welcome back! Lovely photo too. You look nice and that's a pretty background.  We're still clinging on to the fall colours where I am here in Canada, but we just got our first freezing temps of the year and the leaves are dropping fast! Temps are well below average for this time of year and we got our first little snowfall a few days ago too, and now they're calling for 2-4 inches/5-10 cm of snow here in the next couple of days! EEEEEEEK!!!  I'm not sure I'm ready for all this winter business!  The 1st of October was 90F/32C here and now this! lol



hey there, nice to meet ya  and thank you. I'm interested in a little bit of everything. Jack of all trades, master of none haha.

It's sleeting here, as i type this. Well, that's according to my local weather app. I sure as hell ain't going out there to find out lol We're supposed to get down into the single digits this week, in Farenheit of course , but in Celcius it still equals out to freezing balls, if i had those particular appendages haha


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm such a doofus lol

One of my adult piano students is a really good looking fella. I've been referring to him as "the hottie" since he started haha. So i casually invited him to our thanksgiving dinner here, with my roommates and their few family members, that plan to come. He has no family here in this area and i mean, ya know...i wouldn't mind seeing him, outside of me teaching him piano lol. So he seemed like he was interested in coming. Then he asked me what i was doing this weekend....and like an idiot, i said i was probably going to be helping clean the house the entire weekend. I totally facepalmed after he left. I should have said "absolutely nothing!!!" and batted my eyelashes at him haha but noooo i'm a doofus haha.


----------



## Aqw (Nov 21, 2019)

Call him and tell him the probability changed


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 22, 2019)

Aqw said:


> Call him and tell him the probability changed



lol i've already thought that i might invite him over here to the house to play board games with the roomies...if he does come to thanksgiving that is. if not, then i'm gonna have to leave it alone and up to him to try again lol


----------



## Nina Phoenix (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm new here and I'm hoping to meet some really cool people with similar interests


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 5, 2019)

alk27alk27 said:


> In my short experience of living on this green rock. I’ve learned to never trust a skinny cook. More times then not, they’ll mess something up(over cook it, under cook it, to much salt, to little seasonings.)
> 
> Statistically I’ve had better meals when the head chef has been on the “heavier” side.



I don't know if statistics back it up, but I would totally agree, a fat chef or cook typically makes better meals. There is an aspect of fatter people being pickier about what they eat that comes into play. I also tend to believe that a fat chef taste tests and truly enjoys making great food.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Dec 5, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> I don't know if statistics back it up, but I would totally agree, a fat chef or cook typically makes better meals. There is an aspect of fatter people being pickier about what they eat that comes into play. I also tend to believe that a fat chef taste tests and truly enjoys making great food.


How do you think fat chefs got so fat? They have to taste everything before it goes out and if it doesn’t taste right they fix it and tase it again. Skinny chefs are ether new to cooking or they don’t taste test their foods before serving.

When I said statistically what I meant from personal experience. It was a poor choice of words.


----------



## DragonFly (Dec 8, 2019)

Nina Phoenix said:


> I'm new here and I'm hoping to meet some really cool people with similar interests


Welcom!!


----------



## Paul 1000 (Dec 12, 2019)

alk27alk27 said:


> How do you think fat chefs got so fat? They have to taste everything before it goes out and if it doesn’t taste right they fix it and tase it again. Skinny chefs are ether new to cooking or they don’t taste test their foods before serving.
> 
> When I said statistically what I meant from personal experience. It was a poor choice of words.



Actually, being a chef, and not fat (not skinny either) the trick is to eat and drink everything, then sweat it all out in the gym and hitting the streets.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Dec 12, 2019)

Paul 1000 said:


> Actually, being a chef, and not fat (not skinny either) the trick is to eat and drink everything, then sweat it all out in the gym and hitting the streets.


Something something don’t ruin my story with your logic.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 27, 2019)

*Name*: Michael
*Age*: 41
*Where*: Australia
*Gender*: Male
*Identify* as: FA, SSBBW admirer
*Interested* in: Females
*Occupation*: Finance
*Status*: Single
_Looking_ for: General chit chat, and see where it all goes

*About me:* Live in Australia, born in the UK, been living here since 14 - like listening to music, socialising, seeing what the world has to offer

Last remaining ambition is to go to Iceland - just got back from a new adventure in New Orleans on vacation, back home settling down

To join with the thread, my cheffing (made up a word!) days are probably over, can still make Lamingtons at a pinch..

Hope to talk to you all soon


----------



## Loki666 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Name*: Michael 
*Age*: 32
*Where*: Millersville, MD
*Gender*: Male
*Identify* as: FA but I enjoy women no matter what size. 
*Interested* in: finding love again.
*Occupation*: Real Estate Agent 
*Status: Widower*

*About me*: I'm a 32 year old widower who is an avid dog lover as I have 4 shetland sheepdogs. I enjoy movies, tv, music, and video games. I'm a sweet guy who is just looking to find love again. I enjoy snuggling at night with my partner. I'm very old fashioned in believing chivalry still exists and always try and treat my partners like queens. I always let my partner have control over the remote. I can cook and clean. Overall if you give me a chance you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jonw3000 (Jan 26, 2020)

*Name*: Jon
*Age*: 33
*Where*: Austin, Tx
*Gender*:Male
*Identify* as: BHM, FA, Feeder (but not a crazy one) 
*Interested* in: Women
*Occupation*: Technology - Human Ressources
*Status*: Single, never married, no kids, one dog
*Looking For:* Partner, wife, mother of children

*About me:* 

I'm a fairly nerdy guy seeking someone who can share interests and life in general with. I work quite a bit but in my down time I am a big fan of binge watching TV, playing games of all kinds (video, board etc.) and going out with friends for dinner/drinks. I can hold a conversation and have even been called charming on occasion (gasp.) My life is fairly established and am looking for someone to share it with. I have a sweet 1 year old Goldendoodle puppy, a great career and just bought my first home in March.

Looking to meet a BBW/SSBBW woman comfortable in her own skin that I can spoil, take to fancy dinners and dote on a bit. I have some feeder/encourager tendencies but I like to think I am not one of those that go overboard, in my opinion it's a fun fetish but not a sustainable life style. You should message me if I sound interesting or fun and you too think that Battlestar Gallactica may be one of the greatest television programs ever made.

*Looking for a real connection and not seeking to sponsor anyone's lifestyle or send money to on the internet.*


----------



## DragonFly (Feb 13, 2020)

If you are single and looking! Don’t miss the new personal section!!!!!

Personal Ads


----------

